# Question on the Beiter knocks



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

Hawkins305 said:


> Ok I tried one of these Beiter knocks tonight and it came off the string nicely, it shot the same arrow 2 1/2 inches higher than the one I'm using but hitting the same hole with 2mm differences. Does anyone else use this style knock and can one help with there thoughts and experiences. Can one use this knock with out that knocking point guide thing shown on their web page?
> 
> http://www.wernerbeiter.com
> 
> Thanks Hawk


yeah, i usually bump my serving up to .025 if i have stock strings


----------

